# Stein Valley,BC



## james41777 (Oct 30, 2006)

Went to Stein Valley in BC..from school.


----------



## Canfire (Nov 5, 2006)

i see no pictures


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 5, 2006)

Canfire said:


> i see no pictures


:? I don't see them either.


----------



## james41777 (Nov 5, 2006)

oops I'll make a new thread.


----------

